# My Incision...Part II



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

Ok, so now my stiches, which are on the inside of my incisions, are poking through to the outside of my neck. What do I do?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

How old are they? 3 weeks? Were they supposed to dissolve on their own?


----------



## CLRRN (Jun 22, 2011)

My stitches were under the incision with a knot on each side of the incision and a "supposed" loop in the middle. The premise was to snip the loop in the middle and the knot on each end and pull out the sutures HOWEVER my body healed over the loop and he was only able so snip each end without pulling out the sutures.
Since the sutures are basically inert substances, they can stay within the body without problems however my ENT told me they can "sometimes" work their way to the skin in which case I should call the office and he will "work the suture out".
I know that was a long answer and not sure it helps but that's what I'm looking forward to.....


----------



## mysarojane (Sep 11, 2010)

My surgery was August 23, so almost a month. I've tried tugging gently on them and they seem to be stuck on the other side, so no pulling them out. I guess I'll call my surgeon...


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

mysarojane said:


> My surgery was August 23, so almost a month. I've tried tugging gently on them and they seem to be stuck on the other side, so no pulling them out. I guess I'll call my surgeon...


That sounds like a great idea!


----------

